# Show us your PK-logo SureFires



## kramer5150 (Sep 23, 2008)

Title pretty much says it all...
Post pics of your Paul Kim signature Surefires!! Post away make us all jealous and green with envy. Please feel free to include any captions and elaborate on how you acquired them.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 23, 2008)

I think it's better to re-title this thread "Show us your PK-logo SureFires" because I believe this is what you mean - SureFires that have PK's logo laser etched on them.
The alternative could be the PKEF PK Experimental Flashlights (leftovers from the DEF DARPA Experimental Flashlights) - a far more niche and specific group of SureFires.

SureFires with PK's logo on them come in a wide variety of types and the histories, as you suggest can be interesting in themselves.

For my own part, I guess I have perhaps two-dozen different SureFires with PK's logo on them but then it's not only flashlights I have with his monogram...


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 23, 2008)

Purple A2 and orange C2:







6P-OD:






Regards,
Tempest


----------



## AardvarkSagus (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't wait to see some of these nice niche lights. These are the ones that I can only dream of ever getting my hands on. I love specialty lights like this. Show the pics!


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 24, 2008)

There's plenty of 'em out there...just none being posted.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Sep 24, 2008)

I sold this a while back....the only PK light I ever owned.


----------



## teach9213 (Sep 28, 2011)

My L6 Porcupine~~~


----------



## teach9213 (Dec 14, 2011)

My SureFire PKEF Kroma Turbo 5K.


----------

